# Little Wing



## coolhandjames (Aug 9, 2012)

​


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll give you props before I neg you again coolhandjob, you at least figured out how to suck up to the only person on here who has expressed a minuscule amount of interest in your existence.


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2012)

OP is on thin ice


----------



## secdrl (Aug 9, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I'll give you props before I neg you again coolhandjob, you at least figured out how to suck up to the only person on here who has expressed a minuscule amount of interest in your existence.




...and I'm not even sure why she shows interest. She's a veteran around here. Thought she would've seen right through the trollin' bullshit.  

Oh, and negged the OP. (twice today)


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 9, 2012)

Saney said:


> OP is on thin ice


Saney's gonna lower the boom


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2012)

Simon & Garfunkel - Me And Julio Down By The Schoolyard - YouTube


----------



## charley (Aug 9, 2012)

Handjob just wants reps from whoever he is SUCKING UP TO.....                [EddieHandjobCortezNemesisArmyWrestlestonewall]......


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 10, 2012)

Saney said:


> OP is on thin ice


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 10, 2012)

negged OP for sucking up, even though it is a sign of wising up


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd jizz over LWs big titties any day!


----------



## secdrl (Aug 10, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'd jizz over LWs big titties any day!


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 10, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'd jizz over LWs big titties any day!



Definitely!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2012)

charley said:


> Handjob just wants reps from whoever he is SUCKING UP TO.....                [*Eddie*HandjobCortez*Nemesis*ArmyWrestlestonewall]......



CHJ is _not _Eddie, right? 

Because I would have banned him by now.


----------



## squigader (Aug 12, 2012)

Kinda cute.


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 12, 2012)

She's mine.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2012)

Antonio Banderas Cancion del Mariachi Desperado soundtrack - YouTube


----------



## secdrl (Aug 12, 2012)

You bastards forget that I've been together with LW for about 6 months ago. She said "yes" in a previous thread.


----------



## Kevin. (Aug 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> You bastards forget that I've been together with LW for about 6 months ago. She said "yes" in a previous thread.



Would suck to be you.


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Aug 13, 2012)

Kevin. said:


> Would suck to be you.




Negged Edwardo.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 13, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


>



Negged you, too. Fag.


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Negged you, too. Fag.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2012)

ok too freaky. my nails actually ARE teal right now.

Holly and Polish: Marine Scene


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 13, 2012)

CHJ you tired of e-fighting?  Get's old doesn't it?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2012)

if elvis and antonio had a son...


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 14, 2012)

Kevin. said:


> Would suck to be you.



You just plain suck.  Suck cock, that is.  Pole smoker.


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 14, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> CHJ you tired of e-fighting?  Get's old doesn't it?



Haha... no


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 14, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Haha... no



Get your ass to the bus stop coolhandjob.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 14, 2012)

coolhand is probelby cutting class to head down to needle park to blow the niggers for a 10 dollar rock.


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 14, 2012)

^^^ Are you guys like boyfriend/girlfriend ?

who's pitchin, who's catchin ?


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 14, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if elvis and antonio had a son...













Damn i'm handsome.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 14, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^^^ Are you guys like boyfriend/girlfriend ?
> 
> who's pitchin, who's catchin ?



You're catching.


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 14, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> You're catching.









Oh yeah ?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 14, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Damn i'm handsome.



Is today pizza or corn dog day at school?


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 14, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Is today pizza or corn dog day at school?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 14, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


>



Since your homosexualality causes you to crave phallic symbols, I'm sharing with you what I just grilled for lunch.  Just imagine how many of these you can fit in your ass at one time.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 14, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Since your homosexualality causes you to crave phallic symbols, I'm sharing with you what I just grilled for lunch.  Just imagine how many of these you can fit in your ass at one time.



Whens lunch ready? Ill bring the potato salad and beer


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 14, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> Whens lunch ready? Ill bring the potato salad and beer



We just devoured it but thanks for the offer.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 14, 2012)

coolhand the kielbasa king, no kielbasa too long for his throat or arse


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 14, 2012)

what them?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2012)

a nice pair of melons


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## charley (Aug 14, 2012)

.....Handjob's MOMMY, that's how he first learned 'Goo Gobbling'.....[people on IM don't dislike you cause your a little 'FAGGOT' , its O.K. that your GAY]


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 14, 2012)

^^^ This is why you can't see your feet when you look down.


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 14, 2012)

Little Wing said:


>





Hey now !

:scones:


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 14, 2012)

charley said:


> .....Handjob's MOMMY, that's how he first learned 'Goo Gobbling'.....[people on IM don't dislike you cause your a little 'FAGGOT' , its O.K. that your GAY]




You're not even worth a decent insult.

You agent of submission.


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 14, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> what them?




Those are melons, but I think she is using something called "symbolism" and insinuating they are tits.

You know.... the things on a girls chest that you've never touched.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 14, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Oh yeah ?



Yeah.  Little bitches like you always catch.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 14, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^^^ This is why you can't see your feet when you look down.



All those sausages turn you on?  Reminds you of your last night in with the boys playing soggy biscuit?  I'll bet you play to lose.


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 15, 2012)

^^^^ LOL at having to resort to gay jokes... truley out of material


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 15, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> what them?





coolhandjames said:


> Those are melons, but I think she is using something called "symbolism" and insinuating they are tits.
> 
> You know.... the things on a girls chest that you've never touched.




coolhand why you so mean? that stung a little 



negged


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 15, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> coolhand why you so mean? that stung a little
> 
> 
> 
> negged


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 15, 2012)

LW is good people. Also, I start school on Monday and I resent the insinuation of CHJ being in school and that somehow being a bad thing.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2012)

he's an emt. that's a pretty cool job if you ask me.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 15, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> LW is good people. Also, I start school on Monday and I resent the insinuation of CHJ being in school and that somehow being a bad thing.




I agree.  I think its good that he's trying to make it through high school.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 15, 2012)

The hardest six years of CHJ's life?  3rd grade.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2012)

man you guys are merciless.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 16, 2012)

secdrl said:


> You bastards forget that I've been together with LW for about 6 months ago. She said "yes" in a previous thread.




i'm filing for flirt divorce and sending all our love letters to your wife. humph. 

when she gets mad... just ask if she's on the rag.

let me know how that works out.


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm filing for flirt divorce and sending all our love letters to your wife. humph.
> 
> when she gets mad... just ask if she's on the rag.
> 
> let me know how that works out.










Slammed !


----------



## charley (Aug 16, 2012)

We all know who's 'cock' Handjob is constantly 'SUCKING'........


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 16, 2012)

i thought women were the ones that were supposed to be catty?


----------



## secdrl (Aug 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> he's an emt. that's a pretty cool job if you ask me.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 16, 2012)

women love liers and guys that are jerks, classic story.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 16, 2012)

do you guys really think there's no world outside of this forum?


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been to KLAS Las Vegas, KSAN San diego, KONT Ontario, KLAX Los Angeles, KVNY Van Nuys and that was just one week, hows the weather in maine? I would walk down to the beach and go fishing but my legs are so sunburnt I cant even walk right now.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 16, 2012)

rainy here today my dog hates it. i can see the faintest touch of autumn in the beautiful canopy of green outside my windows. lovely.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 16, 2012)

it rained a little here too, which is great, I don't have to water my grass! but it's still sunny and Beautiful


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 16, 2012)

is it a warm rain? I like the rain on the east you can walk around in it like Hawaii. We get a cold rain here in Socal. I like to grab a cup of coffe and drive to a good spot like point mugu or Neptunes net at county line and park on the cliff and watch the surf.


----------



## DOBE (Aug 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> do you guys really think there's no world outside of this forum?



There is it just sorta sucks sometime, at least its safe in here.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 16, 2012)

safe isn't always the best way to live. they don't build monuments to men who hid where it was safe.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Aug 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


>



That's my kinda monument... I'm gonna steak it up tonight!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 16, 2012)

looks good doesn't it.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 16, 2012)

maniclion said:


> that's my kinda monument... I'm gonna steak it up tonight!!!


any luck with our project?


----------



## DOBE (Aug 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> safe isn't always the best way to live. they don't build monuments to men who hid where it was safe.



Most of those men are dead but even the most courageous of them sometimes sought sanctuary in strange places, for us it's " anything goes."


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 17, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> is it a warm rain? I like the rain on the east you can walk around in it like Hawaii. We get a cold rain here in Socal. I like to grab a cup of coffe and drive to a good spot like point mugu or Neptunes net at county line and park on the cliff and watch the surf.



was oddly cold for the time of year but maine is like that, you blink and it's autumn. last year it went from hot as hell to cold within a week.


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 18, 2012)

CHJ, you ever give your pt a half dose of morphine and then slam the other half yourself?


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 19, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> CHJ, you ever give your pt a half dose of morphine and then slam the other half yourself?



Nay, but I used to have a problem with Krispy Kremes... so I kinda know where your comin from.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 19, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Nay, but I used to have a problem with Krispy Kremes... so I kinda know where your comin from.


Not only are you fat and obese. You're dumb as shit. It's "you're" not "your." GICH!!


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 19, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Not only are you fat and obese. You're dumb as shit. It's "you're" not "your." GICH!!


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 19, 2012)

^^^ He mad cuz u back in da *green *homes


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 19, 2012)

^^^ Oh... I ain't even mad.


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 19, 2012)

^^^ Neither am I... repped !


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 19, 2012)

^^^


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## tommygunz (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


>




That steak looks good, what is that other stuff next to it?


----------



## squigader (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> ok too freaky. my nails actually ARE teal right now.
> 
> Holly and Polish: Marine Scene


I've seen it on a lot of girls recently, it's not as rare as you think! It looks good on a very specific type of person though.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

i'm 51 so if i have a meeting etc i go with more sensible colors but the weird ones are fun in summer. and great in pics.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 19, 2012)

51?! You're a damn liar.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

'fraid not.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 19, 2012)

pm me your boob pics lw?..


----------



## squigader (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm 51 so if i have a meeting etc i go with more sensible colors but the weird ones are fun in summer. and great in pics.


Honestly, I prefer the "weird" ones on the girls I date. The 100 variations on red or muted pink are so standard/boring and they're almost a rule for what colors to get that are considered proper. Good on you for doing what you want. It looks cuter and women should make bolder fashion choices (well, as bold as colored nails can be).


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

i recently ordered a lot of foils. this one is my favorite.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 19, 2012)

nice fingers lw


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

not my fingers i just ordered the product.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2012)

cerulean etc

if anyone's gf wants to play around w great nail stuff this is a good place

foils

jazz up that hj.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 20, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> That steak looks good, what is that other stuff next to it?



was obviously prepared by someone that hadn't heard about Built's mashed cauliflower. i think the veggie is zucchini.


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 21, 2012)

I love mashed cauliflower and I miss Built


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2012)

me too.


----------

